# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Máy CNC pro và phốt to !

## mr.The

*Như cái tiêu đề ! Em xin kể 1 câu chuyện có thật luôn ạ !
Em mới đâu cũng định không nói ra đâu ! Nhưng vô tình lướt 4room mình thì e thất thật sự em phải nói ra !
Chả biết trình độ bác Mr Lý thế nào mà lên đây tinh tướng thế !
Bác nên đây phán như đúng rồi ấy ! 
Em không phải ngâm máu phun người cho bác ! 
Bác mr Lý có lắp máy cho bố bạn của em ! máy lắp từ tháng 8 năm ngoái mà tới bây giờ vẫn chưa xong ! Máy thì lỗi tùm lum sửa chữa liên tục ! mà chả ra đâu vào đâu mà bác ấy lên đây chê hét máy chô này chỗ kia thê này thế kia ! Em thấy khhinh bỉ vl ! Nói thật với bác Mr Ly bác nên dẹp mẹ cái gọi là kỹ sư kỹ thuật của bác đi thật ấy ! Người ta bỏ tiền ra mua của bác chứ đéo phải nhờ vả bác mà bác chém như đúng rồi ! Với lại nó cũng đắt chứ có rẻ mạt gì đâu ! Máy chế mà bác cứ đòi = giá như của EMC ! có CL ấy bác ạ! bác lắp đc mấy con ! Có con nào ổn  định chưa mà nên đây bác phô trương vl ra thế ! Không phải chỗ quen biết chắc bác vỡ mồm thật từ lâu rồi bác nhé !
Chào thân ái và dí d vào mặt bác phát !*

----------


## khangscc

Bác chủ nên đặt chủ đề bên mục cảnh báo, nội dung nên có ít dẫn chứng cụ thể (VD: hình ảnh, ....)

----------


## nnk

> *Như cái tiêu đề ! Em xin kể 1 câu chuyện có thật luôn ạ !
> Em mới đâu cũng định không nói ra đâu ! Nhưng vô tình lướt 4room mình thì e thất thật sự em phải nói ra !
> Chả biết trình độ bác Mr Lý thế nào mà lên đây tinh tướng thế !
> Bác nên đây phán như đúng rồi ấy ! 
> Em không phải ngâm máu phun người cho bác ! 
> Bác mr Lý có lắp máy cho bố bạn của em ! máy lắp từ tháng 8 năm ngoái mà tới bây giờ vẫn chưa xong ! Máy thì lỗi tùm lum sửa chữa liên tục ! mà chả ra đâu vào đâu mà bác ấy lên đây chê hét máy chô này chỗ kia thê này thế kia ! Em thấy khhinh bỉ vl ! Nói thật với bác Mr Ly bác nên dẹp mẹ cái gọi là kỹ sư kỹ thuật của bác đi thật ấy ! Người ta bỏ tiền ra mua của bác chứ đéo phải nhờ vả bác mà bác chém như đúng rồi ! Với lại nó cũng đắt chứ có rẻ mạt gì đâu ! Máy chế mà bác cứ đòi = giá như của EMC ! có CL ấy bác ạ! bác lắp đc mấy con ! Có con nào ổn  định chưa mà nên đây bác phô trương vl ra thế ! Không phải chỗ quen biết chắc bác vỡ mồm thật từ lâu rồi bác nhé !
> Chào thân ái và dí d vào mặt bác phát !*


chẳng biết mrlý là ai nhưng mà nói khơi khơi kiểu này thì trước sao cũng đóng chủ đề, bạn cho cái dẫn chứng cụ thể vô cho anh em tham khảo với chứ

----------


## CKD

Nick mới tạo.
Câu chuyện thì như bịa vì không xác định được người hại lẫn bị hại.
Dùng ngôn từ thấy có vẻ chưa đi học ngày nào.

Nếu bác chủ không bổ xung không tin thì mong MOD xử lý.

----------


## ktshung

Tố cáo người khác phải người thật việc thật, ai? Ở đâu? Khi nào? Việc gì? Tại sao? Bằng chứng rõ ràng. Đề nghị Admin cóa bài ạ

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ai là lý thì lên tiếng đi. nếu ko chắc ko có rồi
 hi

----------


## Tuancoi

Đọc xong thấy có liên quan chút chút tới mấy chữ " kỹ sư kỹ thuật". Mới vào diễn đàn mà nói chuyện với dọng điệu chợ búa như vậy thì ko ổn rùi. Chả nể mặt mũi ai cả. Chưa biết câu chuyện đúng sai như thế nào nhưng thấy lời lẽ như vậy thì chắc đây cũng chỉ là mấy chuyện vớ vẫn. Chẳn đáng quân tâm

----------

dobinh1961

----------


## phatthu123

Nếu nghe từ 1 phía thì chưa biết ai đúng ai sai, bác có chứng cứ gì không? Trong này bác nên hạn chế những từ hơi quá của mình đi, Mod lại xử đấy.

----------

